# 3 Dogs Thread



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Thought I would start a thread for my dogs as I LOVE taking pics of them.


This weekend I took Belle out to a new place I heard about with a 2 mile trail...she was a little timid, not sure why but I got some nice pics of her on one of the baordwalks...


IMG_4754b by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_4713b by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_4689a by rzyg, on Flickr


We love to play ball outside and I like to try to get pics of it....cannot wait until the snow flies for playing ball in the snow...the girls love it!


Angel
IMG_5488a by rzyg, on Flickr


Maya
IMG_5455a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_5466a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_5472a by rzyg, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/p1EzydIMG_4441a by rzyg, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/phTpNFIMG_4399a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2135a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2170a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2190a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, all three of your dogs are cute!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Very beautiful pics! Looks like they have a lot of fun together.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Some new pics....was working with Belle on pics in the woods...she did good...


IMG_7954a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_7961a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_7973a by rzyg, on Flickr


and some of the girls playing in the yard...


IMG_7861a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_7722a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_7874a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_7875a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and dogs. Love the ones of Belle in the woods! She camouflages right in.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They look really happy!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, what gear do you use? 


Also, BBM, I want to squeeze Toby's nose in that photo.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Beautiful pictures, what gear do you use?
> .



Thank you! I use a Canon SX50 HS, not a dslr, although I would love one. The SX50 is a pretty good camera though with great zoom and performs pretty well except in dim lighting.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

you have a very unique group of dogs


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

dogsule said:


> Thank you! I use a Canon SX50 HS, not a dslr, although I would love one. The SX50 is a pretty good camera though with great zoom and performs pretty well except in dim lighting.


It has really good DOF and good shutter speed...very nice. 

I know I've asked you this before, but your two with the blues eyes aren't related, right?


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> It has really good DOF and good shutter speed...very nice.
> 
> I know I've asked you this before, but your two with the blues eyes aren't related, right?



I shoot in shutter priority mode with my camera.


My two cockers are not related that I know of. One we bought from a breeder about three hours away from us and three years later we found the other one in a local shelter.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

A few new pics....


IMG_9690awbrb by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_0387a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_0444a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_8638a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_9407a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_8996a by rzyg, on Flickr


I love that I have an upside down sleeper...
IMG_9473a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


oh and one of the out-takes....
IMG_0412afWB2 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I posted some new pics in here on Friday but it said moderators had to approve it (not sure why) but they still haven't shown up yet. What up with that? Edited to add, as soon as I added these new photos, the ones from Friday popped up too. Weird.


Anyway, I took some more pics this weekend and and thought I would share. Hopefully these go through...


Angel...she is EXTREMLY hard to get a good pic of. As soon as you get the camera out she squints at you. Ugh...so frustrating...
IMG_2327a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2258a by rzyg, on Flickr


Belle....she doesn't sit still for a second...I have her tied up here so she would stay in one place for me. lol...
IMG_2018a1 by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2135a by rzyg, on Flickr


Maya...she is my poser. She will pose perfectly for pics cause she is VERY food motivated...
IMG_1706a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_1621a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

A few more pics....


IMG_3033a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_2999a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_3540a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_4938a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_4987a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_5097a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

A shot from today...good day for a nap...


IMG_5102a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know, is there a set number of pics you can put in one post? I had added some pics on Monday (6) and it said they had to have mods approval but they still aren't here. I posted just one pic on Tuesday and it shows up though.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

So someone said I should do wanted posters of the girls in their Halloween cowgirl outfits. This is what I put together yesterday...


MayawntedsX by rzyg, on Flickr


AngelwntedsX by rzyg, on Flickr


BellelwntedsX by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hahaha adorable


----------

